# how do i reboot ibook g4 with out disc



## dwhatley (Jun 8, 2007)

hi i just brought an ibook g4 and the owner did not give me anything. i have been trying for weeks to unlock the computer. the password he gave does not work and he did not give me a disc.


----------



## CharlieJ (Jun 8, 2007)

dwhatley said:


> hi i just brought an ibook g4 and the owner did not give me anything. i have been trying for weeks to unlock the computer. the password he gave does not work and he did not give me a disc.


Hello,
This is the wrong topic. But it is your first post.
Rebooting your iBook... Im not sure what your mean. I think you mean re-install the Operating system.
Now you are stuck. Try contacting the seller regarding your problem. I DVD install disk is required for your problem, unfortunatly. This can be found on ebay and obiously apple's site. eBay is your cheaper option. This is a bit of a bummer I know how you feel. Maybe sticking linux on the machine for now could get it up and running.

I hope this helps.
Good luck with your mac.
Charlie

EDIT: try www.ubuntu.com for (in my opion) the easiest version of linux ever... plus its a lot like the Mac OS. You will need to download it on to another computer and burn to a DVD.


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 9, 2007)

You need to purchase a retail copy of Mac OS X for your iBook.

http://www.applerescue.com

When you buy used computers from sellers, ALWAYS check to make sure that they include the discs and documentation.  Otherwise, if something goes wrong you're left with nothing to restore from.


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 9, 2007)

One thing about Ubuntu.  Remember that the PowerPC version of Ubuntu has been moved to unofficial status, so you won't find it on the main page anymore.  Check the following page for unofficial ports:

http://cdimage.ubuntu.com

If you DO decide to use Ubuntu for your iBook, I suggest using the Alternate Installation disc.  Still, understand that the installation isn't as elegant as the one for Mac OS X, plus you'll be missing certain apps like Adobe Flash so your web experience might be a little limited if you access pages that use Flash heavily.  While there is an open source implementation of the Flash player and plugin, it's still quite new and might not support everything.


----------



## fryke (Jun 9, 2007)

The iBook originally came with a license (and a disk) for the OS X installation. That license can *NOT* be removed from the iBook when reselling it, i.e. you can't sell the OS disk (and license) to one person and the iBook to another. If you go to Apple, they should be able to give you a copy of the original OS that came with the iBook. I'd try that first. Take the iBook and the information regarding the original OS version (look what www.apple-history.com has to say about your particular iBook) to an Apple Store or another store selling Macs. Worst case *I* would accept: They reinstall the original OS for you without giving you the original disk (since they can't know whether you sold that disk separately etc.). But I wouldn't actually buy what already belongs to that iBook again.

Then, when Apple releases Leopard, you can buy the OS - which is _always_ both an original system AND the upgrade version, because you can't actually buy a Mac without OS from Apple - like any other Mac user who buys his/her Mac before Leopard's released.


----------



## barhar (Jun 10, 2007)

'i have been trying for weeks to unlock the computer. the password he gave does not work' - ...

01. Visit someone with a retail copy of MacOS X.
02. Insert the retail copy into your iBook, and reboot the iBook - with the retail copy as the boot volume.
03. Reset the iBooks' password; and (optionally), set a new password.
04. Eventually, purchase a retail copy of MacOS X.


----------

